
“ConEmu does a good job at handling our API and console infrastructure BS.” - nailer
https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows/issues/111#issuecomment-238302654
======
nailer
This was posted as a HN comment but worth pointing out for anyone who uses
Windows command line (and likely ConEmu as it seems to be the main console app
for developers these days).

Quote from Michael J. Niksa, who works on Windows Console Host and Subsystem
at Microsoft:

> I know the underlying console infrastructure on Windows is problematic. I
> know that other terminal emulators out there are better than what we've
> achieved for the Windows Console Host. I know that ConEmu's Maximus in
> particular has done an unbelievably good job at dealing with the BS that our
> API and console infrastructure is. I am trying my hardest to come up with a
> comprehensive solution that can make all of you happy, continues to advance
> the inbox Windows Console Host, allows other terminals to be very viable
> alternatives, and keeps my corporate overlords happy.

> My team and I have a lot more in store for the console in the coming year.
> Please bear with us as we work. We look forward to pleasantly surprising you
> (hopefully!) as much next year with what we still have to deliver as we did
> this year with what we achieved in releasing Bash on Ubuntu on Windows.

